# point/shoot recommendation?



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a Canon powershot or nikon whatevershot. Some of the sonys are nice but seem pricey for given performance.
Check out ken rockwell's site for solid recommendations.


----------



## Fizgig777 (Aug 20, 2004)

Excellent Canon PowerShot:

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerSh...UTF8&colid=8AK61L8BXCVU&coliid=I3RDQM87T5B6CB

Highly recommended. Can get better prices elsewhere, but wanted to share the quickest link I could find =) Besides taking amazing shots, it doesn't use pesky alkaline batteries and the Canon battery packs last a looooong time --- 200-300 photos on one charge when not using the flash.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

jbrady33 said:


> looking for a good pocket size point and shoot, any recommendations?
> 
> Have used Canon Powershots for years, was the only pocket camera that took nice pics and ran on AA batteries. Understand the limitations of the format, looking for the 'best' of that breed, my needs:
> 
> ...


Hi jbrady33,

I've used a Canon Powershot SX110 IS for the last several years. When I go into manual mode and do Macro with the zoom I can get shots that are good enough for what I need to do.

If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------

